# Is this a lilac/blue tabby point or lynx point



## jennifer1214 (Sep 26, 2009)

Or niether one? If you know please tell me.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

When a meezer (Siamese -> 'mese -> meezer) exhibits their tabby markings with the presence of agouti, it is called Lynx Point, though I think Tabby Point is also descriptive enough for people to understand what you mean; tabby referring to the stripes and point referring to the pointed meezer markings. Color-wise, I would agree with lilac, but I have very little experience with the various shades of Siamese. Several people here have meezers and have bred Siamese and they would best be able to answer your color question.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Adorable


----------

